# Networking Career



## schweinsteiger (Apr 9, 2005)

HI
This is my first post here,so if something's wrong plz feel free to correct me.

Im currently doing computer engineering,and am applying for MS in computer science,with networking as my major.I had a few questions regarding that-->

1)How is the Networking market doing in USA?i heard that networking jobs arent available there ,and that CISCO and NORTEL arent doing well.

2)Is career in networking a step below progamming?I heard that lan admins get inferior pay to programmers.Is that true?I really wanna get into networking,as i dont like programming.

3)After i do MS in comp sci,with networking as major ,will i get a job??

my accomplishments are--->A+,networking+,linux+,CCNA,CCNP,MCSE
in planning-->CCIE,MCSA + at least 3 network security related programs.

So guys,plz lemme know the answers.They will carry a lot of weight ,and i will really appreciate each answer i get

thxs in advance.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I have heard that programmers make more - starting 50,000 where as lan admins get like 30,000. 

With all those certifications and a masters you should have no problem finding a job.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Programming and computer administration are two different fields of work.

Programmers are solving business or technical problems by debugging or writing software.

Computer administration are solving computer problems by fixing how the computer components interact with each other.

Then there is just plain administration. They get paid the most when you gain the experience.

So, take your pick.

Pick a field that you enjoy and do well, in the long run you will do better then to just pick a field that has more money.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree 100% with YeeFam - it's much more important to enjoy what you do than it is to make money doing something you hate.

Here's two job descriptions from my company. Maybe it will give you an idea of the difference.

Network & Systems Engineer: Performs the following tasks: develop network designs and accreditation packages, installation, testing, training and implementations of Information Technology solutions. Develops configuration documents of Information Technology solutions. May be part of a team of Systems Engineers to ensure system performance requirements are met, that system designs are compatible and will meet applicable standards, and that unique customer requirements are met. May supervise a team of multi-disciplinary personnel to ensure congruence of the various hardware, software, communications and interface approaches. Ensures all design decisions are evaluated analytically and in a systematic manner in accordance with approved technical approaches

Programmer: Maintain and enhance an existing telecommunications management system, including an end-user module for customer service requests and approvals, and another module for personnel to ordering, reporting, and inventory control of telecommunications assets, equipment, and services. Provide application programming and database management support. Maintain integrity of the program application layer and database layer. Analyze and define additional functional requirements for enhanced versions and changes to requirements. Identify code bugs and implement corrections. Responsible for software design and translation of specifications into code using appropriate software development tools. Work with end-users identify requirements and clarify change requests made by users. Document, test, and debug programs and implement system enhancements. Develop test plans and test scripts and conduct unit and integration testing. Facilitate user acceptance testing. Update system and user documentation. Assist in moving enhanced system versions through various environments (development, testing, production) and work with IT Infrastructure personnel to implement production versions. Conduct configuration management control through all phases of life cycle using appropriate tools. Support system demonstrations and user training sessions.


BTW: we currently have >1500 openings for Info Tech/Telecom. So there are jobs out there. Good luck...


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I find that programming jobs will sometimes get outsourced overseas when, at the location, you always need a network admin. You need to remember that every company that has a computer infrastructure will need some one there to maintain it. Being an employee or a contractor. 
The Problem I have encountered is that a lot of places are looking for a jack of all trades. Not only do they want you to be a network admin and maintain their AD infrastructure, LAN, WAN, etc., but they want you to do Java, Unix, Oracle, etc.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

crazijoe is right when he says: 



> a lot of places are looking for a jack of all trades


Resources are *always *limited so when I hire a LAN Administrator or LAN Support Technician I really mean "somebody who can keep all the stuff working". Remember, to the end user (customer) if his email doesn't work he really doesn't care if it's a network issue or an application issue. All that matters is that it gets fixed.

Only in very large offices/complexes are there going to be separate functions.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

yustr - you made a very good point!

It is paradoxical situation.

My belief is that if you do not want to get outsourced, you need to work for a small company/business. If you are working for a smaller company - you will have to be a jack of all trades. In small companies resources are always limited. Small companies exist and succeed in the fact that they provide a unique service or product - so there is actually not much competition.

Large companies will continue to outsource - either to domestic companies or to overseas divisions or companies. Large companies compete by providing low cost service/products - lots of comptetion which leads to cost cutting.

I happen to have experience in software, hardware, design, testing, ... and having a great time in a small company doing IT and software design and maintance.

So, learn, learn, learn. And learn to learn!


----------

